# Kids!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone have some of these little guys!?!? I get my son every other week due to our personal problems. I had this guy at 17 and he changed my life. Today we had a blast went to the fish store he picked out a few fish he liked for the tank I brought him for his moms house. Just a small 10g with 5 male guppies. It was a fun day. Even better then that I got to see him when it wasn't even my day with him. Over all had a bunch of fun. 

Had his tiny hat on lol




















Tickle time!!









We both talked about how we can't wait for his half sister to be here in just a few short weeks! Oh goodness I gotta start preparing better lol.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Its so cool that you actually want to and do spend time with your child, and so uncool you are only allowed to see him every other week. I know too many women who married and divorced to get their easy money, and also earned full custody of the child even though they are a horrible human being.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea I know a few girls who are like that. I know a girl right now who won custody of there kid and she does drugs all the time and pawns the baby off on her mom every chance she gets. Makes me feel bad for the kids.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't have any kids but I have four legged children: two cats and two rabbits. Oh I also have fish as you know. My two cats are Kitty and Skittles, and the rabbits are Sweetie and Pudden. They are my life, without them I would be lost. I love them!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When i was 19, my mother had a second child. Being the 3rd parent totally cured me of the urge.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol I wish someone tought me the use of condoms when I was a kid. I dropped out of school to get a job to care for Cory jr. Bad mistake since then I was signed up for the army reserves and they paid fr my school and collage. Witch was a life saver. It's kind of funny though that I end up working for myself when my plan was to go to collage to find a good job lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Let's keep this family friendly.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha sorry guys, but it's truth that kids should be aware of. I wish I had someone to sit me down back then and talk to me about what happens. Now that I'm older and standing on my own feet I'm happy I had kids. There's not a better reward then being able to look at your children.


----------

